# My collection



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Found it hard to get good pics of this guy. So, please forgive any blurring.
Ta.


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Another


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Last one to give some scale. Tank is 5' (60"), knifefish bending around left bottom corner.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats a sweet looking tank


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

whats the other fish in with it? Sweet tank!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

xenon, look in his signature, they are all there







. and that black ghost knife looks awesome


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

sweet tank


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

that looks really good


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice grouping of fish, how do they interact? Any aggression?


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

nice tank man


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thats a nice looking set up daz
dixon


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

wow man how long did ure knife take to get that big i have one right now and hes about 4 inches and at that size what are u feeding him mine mostly eats flake and bloodworms but i ocassionally give him a piece of shrimp he drags it into his cave


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2004)

Wow Dazzo, that's a fantastic specimen!
BGK's are awesome fish. How long does it take to get that long? I've had mine over a year and he's about 10-11 inches.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

A close up of that tigerfish would be nice the only picture i ever saw of one made it look like a cross between a hyena and a carp. Let's see him! awesome tank man. Easily the most impressive knife fish i ever saw. bangin.


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

lovely tank. The Black Ghost Knife is definately the nicest I've ever seen. Just how big is that guy? And how long did it take to get him that big?


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

nice man im gonna get a knife soon cept he has a big brownish-tanish stripe on his back


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

..wow nice knife...HUGE


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

wow dude super knife fish









dont these reach a size of about 2' though?


----------

